# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Erreur HTTP 500.19 - Internal Server Error sur IIS

## wisefun77

Bonjour,

Je n'y connais rien en IIS.

Je dois installer le serveur sur mon pc windows10, pour tester et dvelopper mon application en PHP.

J'ai suivi pas  pas ce superbe https://techexpert.tips/fr/windows-fr/installer-php-sur-windows-server-iis/?msclkid=dc53a693cd3011eca661d3381da5d5ee"]tuto[/URL].

Malheureusement j'arrive  cette erreur.
Erreur HTTP 500.19 - Internal Server Error
Impossible d'accder  la page que vous avez demande, car les donnes de configuration connexes relatives  la page ne sont pas valides.

Informations supplmentaires sur l'erreur :
Module	   DefaultDocumentModule
Notification	   ExecuteRequestHandler
Gestionnaire	   StaticFile
Code d'erreur	   0x800700b7
Config Error	   Impossible d'ajouter une entre de collection duplique de type 'add' avec un attribut de cl unique 'value' ayant la valeur 'index.php'
Config File	   \\?\C:\inetpub\wwwroot\web.config
URL demande	   http://127.0.0.1:80/
Chemin d'accs physique	   C:\inetpub\wwwroot
Mthode d'ouverture de session	   Anonyme
Session utilisateur	   Anonyme

Source de configuration
    6:             <files>
    7:                 <add value="index.php" />
    8:             </files>


Voici le fichier web.config du dossier wwwroot


```

```


Je n'ai pas non plus de ligne 


```
-<add accessType="Allow" users="*" />
```

dans le fichier 


```
%windir%\System32\inetsrv\config\applicationHost.config
```

Merci de m'aider  comprendre et  rsoudre cette erreur.

----------


## Incorporated

Bonjour,

Avez-vous tent de cr le fichier test.php  la racine du wwwroot avec les lignes de codes phpinfo(); etc... ? 

Avez-vous tent suite  cela d'accder  http://127.0.0.1:80/test.php ?

A quel tape de la procdure arrivez-vous  cette erreur ?

----------


## wisefun77

Bonjour,

Cela se produit  l'ouverture du site.
Je viens de trouver la solution.
J'ai supprim la page par dfaut ( index.php) dans le IIS.
Il doit y en avoir une dans la partie SITE.

Maintenant j'ai accs  mon application.

Merci pour ton aide.

----------

